# Das sind die teuersten Serien aller Zeiten



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Geld regiert die (Serien-)Welt!
Seit einigen Jahren überbieten sich die Streamingdienste um Netflix, Amazon und Co. mit immer teureren Produktionen.

Hier eine Liste mit besonders teuren Serien:

*Babylon Berlin*
40 Millionen Euro investierten Sky und ARD - zu Beginn - in "Babylon Berlin".
Der 20er-Jahre-Krimi mit Volker Bruch und Liv Lisa Fries. Im Herbst 2022 läuft Staffel vier bei Sky.
2,5 Millionen Euro pro Folge - so viel kostete die Serie am Anfang - sind im internationalen Vergleich aber fast schon ein Schnäppchen ...


*Versailles*
Nicht einmal die teuerste europäische Serienproduktion war "Babylon Berlin".
Da setzte "Versailles" über den "Sonnenkönig" Louis XIV. (George Blagden) 2015 noch höhere Maßstäbe.
Drei Millionen Euro ließ sich Sky jede Folge der ersten Staffel kosten. Doch auch dieser Rekord wurde bald gebrochen ...


*Das Boot*
Die Neuauflage von "Das Boot" - erste Staffel 2018 - war dafür verantwortlich. Kostenpunkt: 3,3 Millionen pro Episode.
Oder wie sie bei Netflix und HBO sagen würden: Peanuts. Luft anhalten! Hier kommt sie nun wirklich: die Top 25 der teuersten Fernsehserien aller Zeiten!


*Vikings*
Leider können sich Fernsehmacher ihre Produktionskosten nicht erplündern.
Ansonsten hätte sich der Einsatz von Travis Fimmel und den anderen "Vikings" der gleichnamigen US-Serie noch mehr gelohnt.
Vier Millionen Dollar kosteten die aufwendigen Außendrehs pro Folge.


*Hemlock Grove*
Blutegelvermietung: Bill Skarsgard (stillt als Vampir seinen Durst mithilfe eines "Dienstleisters".
Absurde Horror-Ideen wie diese sind typisch für die Netflix-Serie "Hemlock Grove" (drei Staffeln, 2013-2015), die bei Produktionskosten von vier Millionen Dollar pro Folge lag.


*Terra Nova*
Dass teuer nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit erfolgreich ist, bewies "Terra Nova" von 2011.
Zehn Millionen Dollar kostete der Pilotfilm der Sci-Fi-Serie, rund vier Millionen jede weitere Folge - das Publikum aber zeigte nur wenig Interesse.
Nach einer Staffel wurde "Terra Nova" abgesetzt.


*Orange is the New Black*
Ganz anders "Orange is the New Black" (2013 - 2019): Die Knast-Dramedy gehörte jahrelang zu den populärsten Netflix-Serien.
Dank knackiger Gagen für die Darstellerinnen fielen auch hier rund vier Millionen Dollar je Episode an.


*Deadwood*
Eine treue Fanschar hatte auch "Deadwood" (2004-2006).
Die Westernserie lief in drei Staffeln beim US-Bezahlsender HBO. Dank des Einsatzes von Pferden, aufwendiger Kulissen und einer namhaften Besetzung (unter anderem *Timothy Olyphant* und* Ian McShane*) kostete eine Folge rund 4,5 Millionen Dollar.


*House of Cards*
Rund 4,7 Millionen Dollar kostete anfangs die Produktion einer Folge des Polit-Thrillers "House of Cards" (2013-2018), auch dank der Hauptdarsteller *Kevin Spacey* und *Robin Wright*.


*True Blood*
Diese Vampir-Serie (2008-2014) saugte den Machern von HBO das Geld aus den Taschen.
Fünf Millionen Dollar verschlang eine Folge "True Blood", und das über satte sieben Staffeln und 80 Folgen hinweg.
Am vielen Kunstblut dürfte es nicht gelegen haben. Aufwendige Sets und teure Schauspieler, darunter Oscar-Gewinnerin *Anna Paquin*, gingen ins Geld.


*Spartacus*
Hektoliterweise Kunstblut belastete auch das Produktionsbudget der Historienaction "Spartacus" (2010-2013).
Fünf Millionen Dollar pro Folge "versandeten" in den Arenen des antiken Roms.


*Boardwalk Empire*
Einen Schauspielstar wie *Steve Buscemi *bekommt man nicht zum Selbstkostenpreis:
Das aufwendig ausgestattete Gangster-Epos "Boardwalk Empire" (2010-2014), koproduziert von Martin Scorsese, kostete die Produktionsfirma rund fünf Millionen Dollar pro Folge.


*Frasier*
Dieser gemütliche Herr im Morgenmantel war einst der bestbezahlte Serienschauspieler der Welt:
1,6 Millionen Dollar pro Episode soll* Kelsey Grammer* in Spitzenzeiten verdient haben.
Die Produktionskosten der hierzulande nicht übermäßig populären NBC-Sitcom "Frasier" (1993-2004) lagen im Schnitt bei 5,2 Millionen Dollar pro Folge.


*The West Wing*
Authentisch und witzig bekamen die Zuschauer den fiktiven US-Präsidenten Josiah "Jed" Bartlet (*Martin Sheen*) in "The West Wing" (1999-2006) serviert.
Staatstragend auch die Kosten: Sechs Millionen US-Dollar pro Folge.


*Camelot*
"Camelot" (2011) startete etwa zur selben Zeit im Fernsehen wie "Game of Thrones" - und konnte gegen die megaerfolgreiche Fantasy-Konkurrenz nicht bestehen.
Da half es auch nichts, dass die Produzenten rund sieben Millionen Dollar pro Folge springen ließen.


*Vinyl*
Laut, wild und sexy: "Vinyl" (2016) setzte mit rund 8,7 Millionen Dollar pro Folge der Rockszene der 70er-Jahre ein furioses Denkmal.
Leider kam die von Martin Scorsese, Terence Winter und Mick Jagger produzierte Serie nicht über die erste Staffel hinaus.
Plattenboss Richie Finestra (*Bobby Cannavale*) hat es sich vorerst ausgetanzt.


*Rome*
Unzählige Schauspieler, viele Pferde, teure Effekte - aber vor allem die Rekonstruktion des antiken "Rome" (2005-2007) in einem Filmstudio sorgten für ein Luxusbudget von neun Millionen Dollar pro Folge.
Noch teurer war allerdings eine andere Historienserie, die ebenfalls in Italien beginnt, um dann an einen exotischeren Schauplatz zu wechseln ...


*Marco Polo*
"Marco Polo" 2014-2016), eine Eigenproduktion von Netflix, ließ die Zeit von Mongolen-Khan Kublai wiederauferstehen.
Das kostete über neun Millionen Dollar pro Folge. Allerdings kam die Serie nur mäßig bei den Zuschauern an.


*Sense8*
Gleiches gilt für "Sense8" (2015-2018), ein leicht prätentiöses Mystery-Rätsel aus der Feder der Wachowski-Geschwister.
Mit *Max Riemelt* gehörte auch ein deutscher Star zum Cast der kurzlebigen Serie (zwei Staffeln und ein finaler Film), die neun Millionen Dollar pro Folge verschlang.


*Friends*
Wer hätte gedacht, dass ausgerechnet die Sitcom "Friends" (1994-2004) rund zehn Millionen US-Dollar pro Folge verschlang?
Zugegeben: Am Anfang waren die Produktionskosten noch deutlich niedriger, gegen Ende aber schlugen die Gagen der Schauspieler mächtig zu Buche.
Dasselbe trifft auf einen anderen US-Hit zu ...


*The Big Bang Theory
Kaley Cuoco*, *Johnny Galecki* und Co. waren die bestbezahlten Serienstars des Planeten.
Klar, dass sich dies auf die Produktionskosten von "The Big Bang Theory" (2007-2019) niederschlägt.
Die hierzulande bei ProSieben beheimatete Erfolgssitcom wurde von Jahr zu Jahr teurer - und kostete am Ende über zehn Millionen Dollar pro Folge.


*Westworld*
Den Aufstand der Maschinen im etwas anderen Vergnügungspark "Westworld" (seit 2016) ließ sich HBO in den ersten zwei Staffeln jeweils rund zehn Millionen Dollar kosten.
Mittlerweile gibt es vier. Kein Wunder, bei der Darstellerriege: *Anthony Hopkins, Ed Harris* und *Evan Rachel Wood* spielten Hauptrollen in der vielschichtigen Dystopie.


*The Get Down*
90 Millionen Dollar spendierte Netflix Baz Luhrmann, um die HipHop-Kultur der 70er-Jahre aufleben zu lassen.
Der berüchtigte Perfektionist (ver)brauchte 120 Millionen. Wohl etwas zu viel.
Nach nur einer Staffel und knapp elf Millionen Dollar Kosten pro Folge war für *Shameik Moore, Mamoudou Athie* und den Rest des Casts von "The Get Down" (2016/17) Schluss.


*Band of Brothers*
Die zehnteilige HBO-Serie "Band of Brothers" aus dem Jahr 2001 ging weniger wegen prominenter Darsteller, sondern wegen aufwendiger Kulissen ins Geld:
12,5 Millionen Dollar kostete das Projekt pro Folge. Produziert wurde es von keinen Geringeren als *Steven Spielberg und Tom Hanks*.


*The Crown*
Mit 13 Millionen Dollar pro Folge war "The Crown" (seit 2016) die bis dahin kostspieligste Netflix-Eigenproduktion.
Dafür strahlte Claire Foy als Elisabeth II. aber auch mit ihrer Krone um die Wette.


*Emergency Room*
Die Arztserie "Emergency Room" galt lange Zeit als die teuerste Serie aller Zeiten.
Ab 1998 zahlte NBC über 13 Millionen US-Dollar - pro Folge. Das lag vor allem am wohl berühmtesten Serienstar aller Zeiten:
*George Clooney* sackte eine riesige Gage ein.


*Game of Thrones*
Mit einem Budget von rund sechs Millionen Dollar pro Folge begann die Serie, doch ab Satffe sechs drang "Game of Thrones" (2011-2019) mit rund zehn Millionen Dollar pro Folge in neue Budget-Dimensionen vor.
Drachen, Untote und Stars wie Kit Harington sind eben teuer. Die finale achte Staffel kostete 2019 dann 15 Millionen pro Folge.


*The Pacific*
Als Pendant zu "Band of Brothers" startete 2010 das zehnteilige Kriegsdrama "The Pacific", wiederum mit *Steven Spielberg und Tom Hanks *als Produzenten, diesmal aber noch kostspieliger:
Sage und schreibe 20 Millionen Dollar nahm man für die Produktion einer einzelnen Folge in die Hand.


*House of the Dragon*
Ebenfalls mit rund 20 Millionen Dollar pro Folge soll das im August 2022 gestartete "Game of Thrones"-Prequel "House of the Dragon" zu Buche schlagen.
Logisch, 200 Jahre vor "Game of Thrones" bevölkerten noch viele Drachen die von Autor George R.R. Martin erdachte Welt.
Auch große Sets, Tonnen von Kostümen und Darstellenden sind nicht billig.


*The Falcon and the Winter Soldier*
Noch spendabler zeigte sich Disney+ für die Erben von Captain America: In "The Falcon and the Winter Soldier" übernahmen *Anthony Mackie* als Sam Wilson alias Falcon und *Sebastian Stan* als Bucky Barnes alias Winter Soldier das Zepter.
Schlappe 25 Millionen ließ sich der Mäuschenkonzern jede Folge der Action-Serie kosten.


*WandaVision*
Die Serie "WandaVision" dürfte das Verrückteste sein, was Marvel jemals auf seine von Superlativen verwöhnten Zuschauer losgelassen hat.
Im Mittelpunkt der Serie, die bei Disney+ läuft: die Avengers Vision (*Paul Bettany*) und Scarlet Witch (*Elizabeth Olsen*).
Ganz schön abgedreht war auch das Budget für die ungewöhnliche Serie: 25 Millionen Dollar pro Folge.


*Baby-Yoda*
Doch bei Disney scheint das Ende der Fahnenstange noch lange nicht erreicht.
Der hauseigene Streamingdienst Disney+ legte einen bilderbuchhaften Aufstieg hin - nicht zuletzt dank Baby-Yoda, dem heimlichen Helden der "Star Wars"-Serie "The Mandolorian".
Derzeit ist Staffel drei in Arbeit, für die Disney Insidern zufolge bis zu 30 Millionen Dollar pro Folge ausgibt.


*Der Herr der Ringe: Die Ringe der Macht*
Die 250 Millionen Dollar wurden ausschließlich für das Recht zur Produktion und Ausstrahlung der Amazon-Serie "Herr der Ringe"-Serie geblecht.
Insgesamt kostet eine Folge der am 2. September 2022 startenden ersten Staffel 60 Millionen Dollar. 
Damit dürfte ihr Platz 1 in der Randliste der teuersten Serie der Welt für einige Zeit sicher sein, oder?

Quellen: MSN, Swyrl.tv, Amazon, Disney+, Netflix


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Sep. 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Ansosnätte


Welche Sprache ist das denn? 🤔

(Edit) OK, da ist der Groschen bei mir sehr langsam und centweise gefallen...


----------



## der4te (31 Okt. 2022)

Ich vermisse "Kir Royal". Hatte nur mal gelesen, dass die damaligen Produktionskosten ungefähr dreimal so hoch waren wie bei vergleichbaren Serien. Aber nach heutigen Maßstäben wahrscheinlich immer noch eine Billigproduktion.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Okt. 2022)

Keine einzige davon gesehen.


----------

